# push enteroscopy with coagulation



## PRINCESSMHH (Feb 16, 2010)

Please advise:

How would you code push entersocopy to small bowel (proximal) with multiple arteriovenous malformations.  They were treated with argon plasma coagulation.  

Thanks

Confused


----------



## cfostercpc (Feb 18, 2010)

I would use 44369 enteroscopy s/ablation not amenable by hot bx, snare ect and dx 747.61.  Unless your doctor was doing this to control bleeding, then cpt would be 44366.  Hope this helps.


----------



## trabri30 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Check dx code*

The 747.61 is a congenital dx code, do you know that this is congenital? Is it in the patient's hx? The code I've found to use for this is 537.82-Angiodysplasia of stomach and duodenum w/o bleeding....537.83 w/bleeding...


----------



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 3, 2010)

*Question Solved*

Thanks you guys for all of your help!  I was looking in that direction and I just needed that clarification!  

Thankful coder,


----------

